# Looking to Join Military with Dyspraxia



## Connor2hd (23 Oct 2012)

I was considering applying to the Canadian Forces as some sort of technician, something to do with computers/technology.  Anyways when I was about 11 years old my hand writing was aweful and I was diagnosed with Dyspraxia.  Turns out it covers a little bit more than hand writing...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developmental_dyspraxia

But I dont think it really effects me.. so I was wondering if I could still be accepted into the Forces, other than that I'm healthy ( :


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Oct 2012)

So aside from having bad handwriting when you were 11 you don't have any of the other symptoms associated with Dyspraxia?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Oct 2012)

Bad handwriting?  Are they accepting applications for doctors?


----------



## brihard (23 Oct 2012)

Connor2hd said:
			
		

> I was considering applying to the Canadian Forces as some sort of technician, something to do with computers/technology.  Anyways when I was about 11 years old my hand writing was aweful and I was diagnosed with Dyspraxia.  Turns out it covers a little bit more than hand writing...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Developmental_dyspraxia
> 
> But I dont think it really effects me.. so I was wondering if I could still be accepted into the Forces, other than that I'm healthy ( :



The only person who will be able to give you a firm answer is a CF health services officer who works for the recruiting group and who has gathered all the necessary information that a health professional knows to gather and to assess. I'll preface my comment with that.

My reading of the symptoms of Dyspraxia causes several things to jump out as real problems if someone is simply making the evaluation based on the diagnosis. I _suspect_ you would either be refused outright, or be referred to get checked out by a civilian medical professional to confirm if it is not longer a condition applicable to you, or if so, to what extend it impedes your functioning.

What I can say with considerable certainty is that this will _complicate_ your process, probably considerably. If you feel this may no longer be something you have issues with, it would probably serve your interests to see an appropriate professional and be given a clean bill of health if that's their assessment.

EDIT TO ADD: To avoid confusion, let me make sure it's understood that I do *not* work in the medical field. This is just put together from my observations of how recruiting works over some time.


----------

